
Full Self-Driving HW3 - electriclove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlThdr3O5Qo
======
carlivar
I am curious to see how it does at a 4-way left turn with a light. I don't
think that was in the video route.

~~~
ovi256
Any system lower that SAE Level 5 is allowed to ask for human assistance at
any moment. It can literally just start buzzing and ask the driver to take
over for that left hand turn. That's the sucky part of the UX, so why would
the marketers showcase it? I bet that wasn't even on the table when they wrote
the script for that video.

The delay before the car's human needs to take over is one of the things
making the difference between level 3 (human has to have "eyes on the road"
and be able to take over in less than a few seconds) and level 4 (the car can
put itself into a safe situation if takeover is not coming quickly). I really
thing level 3 is insanity because of this short delay. I wish Tesla all the
luck in getting to level 4.

That being said, Waymo has shown that their cars can do 4 way left hand turns.

Level 5 doesn't need human assistance in any part of its driving envelope, so
manufacturers can omit the driving controls.

